# push pole holders



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

what different types of pole holders are available, I'm looking at making homemade push pole soon and need a way to secure it to my deck. What different types of holders are out there, and where locally can I get them (basspro? westmarine?)? Post up a picture if you can.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Beckson at West Marine











Mounted atop a block to prevent rattling against the deck


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i got mine from custom gheenoe.com , they're tough and worth the money imo if you want to keep from losing your pole while driving down the highway.... i've already lost my a$$ persuing my boating/fishing passion i sure dont want to lose my pole too   ;D


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I made some 1/2 circle pvc holders on my Mirrocraft. I'm going to experiment with some better, more advanced PVC holders for the new skiff. Sorta like CG's, but home grown. 

I'm on a mission to spend as little dollars as possible and still get the biggest bang. The challenge is part of the fun. Or I'm just getting really cheap.


----------

